# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  HDAudio virus

## iPunket

Me and my brother use this PC, he installed some version of teamviewer and i deleted it, well however, everytime i start up windows theres a "HDAudio.exe" poping up, ive been reading about it in google and everyone says its a virus.
I can't seem to post in the Help! section so im posting it here, sorry if im breaking the rules, i don't know why i can't post in the Help! Section and i REALLY need help since i do banking stuff in this PC.
I deleted HDAudio.exe from System32 winwodws and it still pops up at system start.
Any idea how to fix this? Im running windows 7 64 bits and i think my brother put the HDAudio.exe in the trusted zone of kaspersky, i moved it to untrusted but it keeps poping up at system start.

Thanks and sorry if im posting in the wrong section.

----------


## olejah

If you need help - http://kaspersky-911.ru/virusinfo/

----------


## iPunket

> If you need help - http://kaspersky-911.ru/virusinfo/


I tried that already, it doesnt work, i tried to make an account there and use my actual account and it doesnt work ... =X

----------


## olejah

Describe, what was exactly happening, when you tried to make an account or use your actual. Cause I don't really understand what you mean by "doesn't work".

----------


## iPunket

> Describe, what was exactly happening, when you tried to make an account or use your actual. Cause I don't really understand what you mean by "doesn't work".


If i try to log with my account (im putting the same info as this forum account) when i try to put my info it just says wrong user or password.
and when i click on "New user" to register it says "This account is already made"
I'll try with a new mail i guess.
by the way, the 911 help says "WARNING!
Service is running in test mode. Please be sensitive to possible problems functioning."

*Добавлено через 11 минут*




> Describe, what was exactly happening, when you tried to make an account or use your actual. Cause I don't really understand what you mean by "doesn't work".


Alright, it worked with a new mail, Number of ticket 35420, may i ask you something? why can't i post in Help! section? is it temporaly closed or what?
Thanks for the help, i sent a ticket with the problem

----------


## olejah

> why can't i post in Help! section?


 Unfortunately Help Me! section is closed and I guess it's permanent situation. But 911 is the way better for us to help and for you to get help.

----------

